# Macbook et écran TV



## MacJov (23 Août 2010)

Bonsoir

Malgré mes recherches je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse à mon problème. J'ai un Macbook alu et je voudrais regarder mes films et photos sur un écran TV. J'ai donc acheté un câble HDMI chez Macway avec prise dorée pour avoir de la bonne qualité (c'est ce que j'ai lu) et aussi le cordon de raccordement de chez Apple. Quand je branche la fiche HDMI sur la TV j'appuie sur source et j'obtiens le fond d'écran standard du Macbook (style guerre des étoiles) mais pas le miens? Que faut il donc faire pour afficher mon écran de Mac sur la TV et ainsi faire défiller les photos ou films ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Waxmaster C (25 Août 2010)

Salut MacJov,
Quand tu branches ton mac à la télé, et que tu as un  fond d'écran qui apparaît, est ce que tu as déjà essayé de refermé le Mac ?
Car il est bien possible que ton mac se connecte bien à l'écran mais en mode écran "étendu", regarde je l'ai déjà développé ici (dans ce post on parle d'écran de moniteur externe, mais pour les écran de télé, c'est la même chose).
Tiens nous au courant 
Bonne journée


----------



## MacJov (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Merci pour ces infos. Je retrouve tous les symptômes décrits dans ton lien. Si je ferme mon écran la TV devient noire et j'ai le message pas de signal. Quand je l'ouvre je retrouve le fond d'écran d'origine mais pas le mien, pas d'icône non plus. Avec space j'ai la même chose que la capture d'écran de ton message. La luminosité est bonne les contacts sont bons. Où est le pb ??


----------



## Waxmaster C (26 Août 2010)

Salut,
En fait, quand tu fermes l'écran de ton mac et que tu vois s'afficher "pas de signal" à ce moment là il faut que tu sorte l'ordinateur de sa veille. Pour cette raison, il est important que tes paramètres (dans préférences système) te permettent de sortir de la veille avec la souris ou un clavier  externe sans ouvrir l'écran. Ainsi, si le capot est fermé et que tu sort de la veille, l'affichage se fait sur le moniteur externe 
Lorsque tu as ton deuxième écran (celui avec le fond d'écran que tu ne connais pas), est ce que tu peux mettre le curseur de ta souris sur l'écran de télévision ? Parce que peut-être que tu es en bureau étendue


----------



## MacJov (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour 
en fait je n'ai pas de souris je n'utilise que le trackpad, donc je ne peu pas répondre à ta question. J'en ai une chez moi mais je suis loin en ce moment !!! Ce qui est bizarre c'ets que je devrais pouvoir faire la même chose que su le PC de mon voisin, il a les deux écrans et la souris passe du portable à la TV . Où trouve t on l'info que l'on en bureau étendu ?
Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Waxmaster C (26 Août 2010)

Le seule façon de vérifier si tu es en bureau étendue, est de faire passer ton curseur sur l'autre écran. Quand tu branche ton mac au téléviseur, et que tu vas dans préférences système > monteur, est ce que tu vois apparaître le deuxième écran ? (tu dois avoir un deuxième onglet, la où tu peux choisir la résolution de ton moniteur externe) et c'est normalement ici que tu peux choisir de mettre ton mac en écran étendue ou répliqué


----------



## MacJov (26 Août 2010)

çà y est çà marche !
Voici ce que j'ai fait : Après avoir branché la TV j'ai eu une fenêtre intitulée Samsung. avec indiqué Résolution 720P Taux de rafraichissement 60 hz Rotation normale et plein écran coché
Sur le MAcbook Il y a une fenêtre avec trois boutons Moniteur/Disposition/Couleur
J'ai cliqué sur recopie vidéo et j'ai sur ma TV exactement ce que j'ai sur le MAcbook.
Merci de ton aide. Je ne comprends pas trop ce qui s'est passé mais çà marche.


----------



## Waxmaster C (26 Août 2010)

Parfois l'informatique est obscure...Tout est bien qui finit bien ! 
@ +


----------



## MacJov (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

Je reviens sur ce post car j'ai voulu lire des films présents sur mon Macbook, et dans ce cas je n'ai pas le son sur la TV ?? Je suis allé dans préférences système / son mais je n'ai que hauts parleurs internes (sortie intégré). Je ne peux pas sélectionner le son TV qui n'apparaît pas dans les menus ?  
Que se passe t il ?


----------



## Waxmaster C (2 Septembre 2010)

Salut,
C'est tout à fait normal, car ton câble ne permet pas de faire passer le son à ta télé, il ne gère que l'image. Ce n'est pas comme une péritelle, où il y a 3 câbles pour gérer tout sa.


----------



## MacJov (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

C'est pas très malin ce système !! Alors c'est quoi la solution ? Alors on fait comment pour brancher par exemple un lecteur blue ray sur une TV moderne qui a des prises USB et HDMI ?


----------



## Waxmaster C (2 Septembre 2010)

La très franchement, je t'avoue que je ne sais pas trop car je n'ai pas ce genre de matos...
Désolé


----------



## MacJov (2 Septembre 2010)

Remarque moi non plus, je n'ai que mon Macbook. je voudrais bien m'équiper pour lire mes films et photos sur une TV ! J'étais parti sur le Macmini mais vu le prix j'abandonne. L'Apple TV n'est guère utile d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le site. Donc je cherche !!


----------



## Scalounet (2 Septembre 2010)

peut-être dis-je une bêtise, mais il semble avoir vu a la Fnac un cordon spécial qui permet de relier un Mac a une tv via le HDMI et qui permet d'avoir le son... 

si mes souvenirs sont bon, ça valait une petite centaine d'euros !

faut juste avoir le cable HMI en plus !


mais je ne le vois pas sur l'apple Store !


----------



## Waxmaster C (2 Septembre 2010)

En attendant, si le son du MacBook ne suffit pas, tu peux toujours brancher des enceintes avec une prise "jacque" sur la mac


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Combien de fois il va falloir le répéter, le cable VGA coute 15 euros et fait la même chose. 100e un cable hdmi, faut être gogole...


----------



## MacJov (2 Septembre 2010)

Non je le l'ai pas payé si cher heureusement seulement 24 euros un 5 mètres sur MAcway je crois. Donc je ne suis pas gogole....
Tu as raison Waxmaster je vais brancher une petite paire d'enceinte et cela fera l'affaire.
Merci


----------



## MacJov (3 Septembre 2010)

DAns ce cas qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi on a le son quand on branche un lecteur blue ray en HDMI sur une TV ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (3 Septembre 2010)

Parce que c'est un vrai HDMI avec du son, pas ceux qui vendent des accessoires hors de prix et non fonctionnel pour se faire du fric sur le dos des gens. Faut dire c'est le plan révé, puisque les gens pensent que la full hd ne se fais que via hdmi..


----------



## Scalounet (3 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Combien de fois il va falloir le répéter, le cable VGA coute 15 euros et fait la même chose. 100e un cable hdmi, faut être gogole...



ce n'est pas le câble qui coute 100 euros, mais le système qui permet la connexion du Mac au câble !


----------



## Albina67 (15 Août 2020)

Waxmaster C a dit:


> Salut MacJov,
> Quand tu branches ton mac à la télé, et que tu as un  fond d'écran qui apparaît, est ce que tu as déjà essayé de refermé le Mac ?
> Car il est bien possible que ton mac se connecte bien à l'écran mais en mode écran "étendu", regarde je l'ai déjà développé ici (dans ce post on parle d'écran de moniteur externe, mais pour les écran de télé, c'est la même chose).
> Tiens nous au courant
> Bonne journée


Bonjour, je tente d'acceder au post que vous avez developpé mais ca ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Albina67 (15 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBookair de 2015 sous Sierra.
Je connecte mon mac sans aucun souci à un de mes teéléviseurs, mais lorsque que je tente de le connecter sur un autre, le celui-ci detecte mon Mac, mais c'est uniquement mon fond d'écran qui apparait. 
Si je lance un film, j'ai le son du film, mais l'image reste sur mon fond d'écran. Idem si j'ouvre une page internet. 
J'ai bien tenté quelques manipulations, mais sans succès. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème et peut-on m'aider, s'il vous plait? Marci


----------



## Albina67 (17 Août 2020)

Albina67 a dit:


> Bonjour, je tente d'acceder au post que vous avez developpé mais ca ne fonctionne pas.


Bonjour, 
Effectivement, lorsque je ferme le capot du Mac, ça fonctionne. Et quoi alors je dois obligatoirement le garder fermer ou y a -t-il une possibilité pour changer cela? Je n'ai pas accès a votre lien hélas


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

Il faut que tu ailles dans Préférences Système / Ecran et que tu ne choisisses pas "recopie d'écran".


----------

